

Ask HN: Looking for a tool for storing, editing and viewing structured data - filleokus

I&#x27;m looking for tools that allow users with limited programming skills (like MBAs that know how to use Excel) to store, filter, and input structured data.<p>Like a fancy, user friendly and competent PHPMyAdmin or something. I have found https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zoho.com in my searches so for, but I&#x27;m looking for more alternatives. It would be cool if it had some kind of relationship or object structure.<p>So that I can create a user object, and then later on attach properties to that user object.
======
Shofo
Came across this a couple of days ago. I don't know how good their product is
as I've never used it, but it seems relevant to your problem.

[http://www.pushstartr.com/](http://www.pushstartr.com/)

~~~
filleokus
Hey, thanks! Looks like it might be something useful. If people finds this
thread in the future I have also looked at
[https://www.ragic.com](https://www.ragic.com), which seems really powerful.

